# Will never happen.



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

Worked as a kid Delivering Pizza. Heard the stories from long time drivers and they all were true. Many companies tried to let drivers use company cars and said "Holy crap!" this is a lot of money to maintain these cars. Lets let the suckers drive and repair their own cars. Uber and Lyft are blowing smoke, There will never be a day when they both have all autonomous cars. Ok lets break it down. The tech will be perfected in maybe 5 or so years. Each car will probably cost around 60k. They will have to set up hubs all over the world in every city, hire who knows? 20k or 100k, 1 million? to fix the cars, gas , clean the inside and wash the cars. So that means they need to rent or buy the land around the world which could run in to the billions just for the land. They know it's so much cheaper letting the people maintain their own cars and do all the work. The autonomous car thing is just a scare tactic by them. Pizza companies learned in very fast how much a waste of money it was by providing the car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WHAT IVE BEEN SAYING ALL ALONG.

PIZZA WONT PUKE IN YOUR CAR.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> Worked as a kid Delivering Pizza. Heard the stories from long time drivers and they all were true. Many companies tried to let drivers use company cars and said "Holy crap!" this is a lot of money to maintain these cars. Lets let the suckers drive and repair their own cars. Uber and Lyft are blowing smoke, There will never be a day when they both have all autonomous cars. Ok lets break it down. The tech will be perfected in maybe 5 or so years. Each car will probably cost around 60k. They will have to set up hubs all over the world in every city, hire who knows? 20k or 100k, 1 million? to fix the cars, gas , clean the inside and wash the cars. So that means they need to rent or buy the land around the world which could run in to the billions just for the land. They know it's so much cheaper letting the people maintain their own cars and do all the work. The autonomous car thing is just a scare tactic by them. Pizza companies learned in very fast how much a waste of money it was by providing the car.


Willing to bet money the tech won't be ready in five years either. Mark my words level 5 autonomous vehicles are decades away.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Willing to bet money the tech won't be ready in five years either. Mark my words level 5 autonomous vehicles are decades away.


I'm going as far as 20 years. Who do you sue if a car with nobody in it runs someone over? The owner of the car or the car maker? Can't sue the owner, he did not program it. So some big money is going to be spent by the car makers to lobby the government to say they are not liable after they sell the car. So now you think as a local business owner, would you risk sending a car out that might kill someone and lose your business? It's going to get exciting. Many spots all over the country where GPS and phone service goes out. What does the car do then? Just stop in the middle of the road? If my car was running off the current gps apps I would have died 100 times already.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> I'm going as far as 20 years. Who do you sue if a car with nobody in it runs someone over? The owner of the car or the car maker? Can't sue the owner, he did not program it. So some big money is going to be spent by the car makers to lobby the government to say they are not liable after they sell the car. So now you think as a local business owner, would you risk sending a car out that might kill someone and lose your business? It's going to get exciting. Many spots all over the country where GPS and phone service goes out. What does the car do then? Just stop in the middle of the road? If my car was running off the current gps apps I would have died 100 times already.


I agree with everything you said, I am not a fan of driverless cars and I doubt it happens in our generation


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

C'mon guys. It's right around the corner. Remember Johnny Cab from Total Recall?


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> Worked as a kid Delivering Pizza. Heard the stories from long time drivers and they all were true. Many companies tried to let drivers use company cars and said "Holy crap!" this is a lot of money to maintain these cars. Lets let the suckers drive and repair their own cars. Uber and Lyft are blowing smoke, There will never be a day when they both have all autonomous cars. Ok lets break it down. The tech will be perfected in maybe 5 or so years. Each car will probably cost around 60k. They will have to set up hubs all over the world in every city, hire who knows? 20k or 100k, 1 million? to fix the cars, gas , clean the inside and wash the cars. So that means they need to rent or buy the land around the world which could run in to the billions just for the land. They know it's so much cheaper letting the people maintain their own cars and do all the work. The autonomous car thing is just a scare tactic by them. Pizza companies learned in very fast how much a waste of money it was by providing the car.


Self driving cars will never work with uber/lyft and any delivery. Too many problems and risk involved!

1. Cars getting vandalized 
2. Cars getting hacked
3. Safety 
4. Cars being dirty (self driving cars cant clean it self after every passengers)
5. Passenger smoking inside the car
6. Pax not being able to talk to self driving cars for request or guidance 
7. GPS inaccuracy 
8. Plenty of lawsuits. Uber, Car makers, the engineers and tech will all get sued by people looking for a quick buck.
9. Pax wont be patient enough to sit through a self driving car that follows every single traffic law
10. Self driving will cause huge traffic congestion at big game areas

This wont work in a small scale let alone a huge fleet of self driving cars! Feel free to add to the list.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Willing to bet money the tech won't be ready in five years either. Mark my words level 5 autonomous vehicles are decades away.


Then why did you recently post about SDCs doing food delivery?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Then why did you recently post about SDCs doing food delivery?


The timeline of the content I wrote is over the next coming decades. You guys scanned through the content as though I'm some sort of SDC shill.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The timeline of the content I wrote is over the next coming decades. You guys scanned through the content as though I'm some sort of SDC shill.


You said.
*
I've stated Amazon is going to destroy both Uber and Lyft in the near future*


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The tech (level 5) is decades away, if ever, but, society will not allow it.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> The tech (level 5) is decades away, if ever, but, society will not allow it.


I propose that it will, but it will depend on the state of the country at the time. Currently, with freedom and autonomy being such a strong part of our culture, it would be difficult. However, it would be super easy in China, where they don't have that same level of freedom and autonomy. It's just not part of their society.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

By the time it's ready the cars will be all electric and likely able to plug themselves in. No gas, or dude to plug in the hose, and maintenance will be much cheaper compared to today's gas cars.


----------



## Banger (Nov 21, 2019)

Never say, "Never happen".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> Worked as a kid Delivering Pizza. Heard the stories from long time drivers and they all were true. Many companies tried to let drivers use company cars and said "Holy crap!" this is a lot of money to maintain these cars. Lets let the suckers drive and repair their own cars. Uber and Lyft are blowing smoke, There will never be a day when they both have all autonomous cars. Ok lets break it down. The tech will be perfected in maybe 5 or so years. Each car will probably cost around 60k. They will have to set up hubs all over the world in every city, hire who knows? 20k or 100k, 1 million? to fix the cars, gas , clean the inside and wash the cars. So that means they need to rent or buy the land around the world which could run in to the billions just for the land. They know it's so much cheaper letting the people maintain their own cars and do all the work. The autonomous car thing is just a scare tactic by them. Pizza companies learned in very fast how much a waste of money it was by providing the car.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

In my town we have a smart road where they test everything. They say it'll probably be 10 yrs before driverless cars even come close to operating by themselves and they would never get in a U/ L driverless car themselves. Thought that was funny since they're the ones testing all this stuff here.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Alantc said:


> In my town we have a smart road where they test everything. They say it'll probably be 10 yrs before driverless cars even come close to operating by themselves and they would never get in a U/ L driverless car themselves. Thought that was funny since they're the ones testing all this stuff here.


Just one road? How does that provide a decent SDC test?



losiglow said:


> I propose that it will, but it will depend on the state of the country at the time. Currently, with freedom and autonomy being such a strong part of our culture, it would be difficult. However, it would be super easy in China, where they don't have that same level of freedom and autonomy. It's just not part of their society.


China's dictator can just say "You will now ride in these SDCs" and most of the people will comply.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Just one road? How does that provide a decent SDC test?
> 
> 
> China's dictator can just say "You will now ride in these SDCs" and most of the people will comply.


There's also a couple of smart cars that have been testing for years here driving around town collecting data. Our smart road is about 10 miles long where they can make it snow and sleet in the summertime so they test year round.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

If they let autonomous cars on the road, people are going to hack them into drug running drones, drive-by drones, getaway drones, etc.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Youburr said:


> If they let autonomous cars on the road, people are going to hack them into drug running drones, drive-by drones, getaway drones, etc.


They will definitely be hacked


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

AsleepAtTheWheel said:


> Worked as a kid Delivering Pizza. Heard the stories from long time drivers and they all were true. Many companies tried to let drivers use company cars and said "Holy crap!" this is a lot of money to maintain these cars. Lets let the suckers drive and repair their own cars. Uber and Lyft are blowing smoke, There will never be a day when they both have all autonomous cars. Ok lets break it down. The tech will be perfected in maybe 5 or so years. Each car will probably cost around 60k. They will have to set up hubs all over the world in every city, hire who knows? 20k or 100k, 1 million? to fix the cars, gas , clean the inside and wash the cars. So that means they need to rent or buy the land around the world which could run in to the billions just for the land. They know it's so much cheaper letting the people maintain their own cars and do all the work. The autonomous car thing is just a scare tactic by them. Pizza companies learned in very fast how much a waste of money it was by providing the car.


Why Uber won't own its autonomous cars
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2020/02/04/1580812662000/Why-Uber-won-t-own-its-autonomous-cars/
"_Uber executives are toying with radical new ideas. Under one model, autonomous vehicles could be established as a new asset class. Vehicles would be owned via what some are nicknaming "Fleits" - or car fleet investment trusts - a new twist on the concept of Reits, the real estate investment trusts that own $3tn of property assets in the US alone. Investors in a Fleit would get a share of a fast-growing sector, perhaps tax-incentivised as with a Reit, and a return of, say, 6 per cent, funded from the cash flow generated by rides. So far, so neat."
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/feb/05/uber-california-self-driving-vehicleshttps://www.bbc.com/news/technology-51393808https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/05/u...-driving-vehicles-on-california-public-roads/_


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> WHAT IVE BEEN SAYING ALL ALONG.
> 
> PIZZA WONT PUKE IN YOUR CAR.


Pizza drivers puke in their own cars 

One time we decided to hang in the manager's car during a break. He had a box of Dead tapes back when that was a thing. Shuffling through them we found a used tampon.

Other drivers' cars could be just as bad 



Cold Fusion said:


> Vehicles would be owned via what some are nicknaming "Fleits" - or car fleet investment trusts - a new twist on the concept of Reits, the real estate investment trusts


Uh, real estate appreciates and cashes out. If the FLEIT was such a great idea, why hasn't Enterprise or Hertz done it?


----------

